# Losi Mini Late Model set up



## rcrookie (Mar 11, 2011)

I am new to RC oval racing and just picked up a brand new Losi mini late model. I will be racing at Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne, IN which is a carpet track. I need to know what set up I need to have in it to get myself going towards a solid race car. I have been racing Slash Spec races, but I am really excited about this late model. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rcrookie (Mar 11, 2011)

Any body have any tips?


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

i can try but,the class is open at my track,we just have to have a lm body.do you have to run rubber tires or foams? the class there needs to be faster with that bigger track..lol


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Get your self a set of Associated VCS shock springs to start. Add travel limiters inside the shocks to reduce the extended length. About .250" of limiter to start. For the springs I run blue on the right side both front and rear and silver or olive on the left. Oil in the shocks varies but in the 50-70 weight area with the heavier oil in the right side shocks. The servo will need replacing as the stock unit is too weak and slow. There are several options in this area but I put in a Hitech with a Associated servo saver 21049. You will need to do a little grinding to get it in. I also custom made a new servo saver spring. The plastic one in the kit is to weak for the servo. Bend a piece of 16 ga. steel into the "C" shape and fit it in with no slop.
We run 2s LiPo with a 4200kv brushless and open speedo. We vary between rubber and foam for tires. With that motor the gear diff will not hold up long so invest in the MIP ball diff. The Losi ball diff is a pain so use the MIP.

Good luck.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

rcrookie, you have pm.


----------



## rcrookie (Mar 11, 2011)

*Mlm*

Our class rules are: Late model body, rubber tires, stock or 4200 Mamba motor and esc, and you can play with the shocks, ball diff, etc...


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Mini latemodels are sweet. i have one totally hopped up for racin 4200 kv class. its also for sale $300. There a fun car to race oval with good luck


----------

